# Mail OVH en IMAP



## fvidal (4 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Ayant récemment configuré sur Mail un compte IMAP (OVH) (post), je rencontre un souci :

En miroir depuis le serveur, il y a bon nombre de répertoires vides, doublons, ... (voir capture)

Du coup, les messages envoyés depuis Mail sont introuvables,
impossible également d'envoyer un message à la corbeille depuis Mail...

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ?
Merci bcp de votre aide.


----------



## fvidal (5 Janvier 2015)

Plus ou moins résolu en :
- supprimant les dossiers vides depuis les réglages webmail
- récréant le compte dans Mail

L'inbox reste toujours parent de "doublons" vides (sent, trash, junk, draft).


----------



## Tuncurry (5 Janvier 2015)

fvidal a dit:


> L'inbox reste toujours parent de "doublons" vides (sent, trash, junk, draft).



Chez moi aussi. Sauf qu'ils ne sont pas dans ma boite de reception mais en dessous, dans des emplacements à part. Du coup c'est pas trop gênant. Ce n'est pas du à OVH mais au format IMAP il me semble.


----------



## davidbourguignon (22 Février 2015)

Même type de problème de mon côté, cette fois-ci avec le client mail Thunderbird... Il semble que le serveur mail d'OVH ne soit pas vraiment paramétré pour l'IMAP !  Voilà la hiérarchie des dossiers plutôt baroque que j'y trouve systématiquement :

INBOX
INBOX.INBOX.Drafts
INBOX.INBOX.Sent
INBOX.INBOX.Junk
INBOX.INBOX.Trash

Plutôt étrange, non ? Que faut-il faire ? Reprojeter toute la hiérarchie par défaut (Drafts, etc.) sur de nouveau dossiers placés au même niveau que INBOX ? (Je n'ai pas encore essayé.) Toute info sera la bienvenue... Merci d'avance !


----------



## Letabilis (8 Mars 2015)

Je rencontre les mêmes problèmes, si quelqu'un a une solution ...


----------



## Tibimac (15 Mars 2015)

Dans les reglages du compte Mail dans Avancé et dans "Préfixe du chemin IMAP" il faut écrire INBOX
Ensuite il faut sélectionner la boite "Draft" et dire à Mail d'utiliser cette BAL pour ... les brouillons, puis selectionner la boite Trash et dire de l'utiliser pour... Corbeille etc... (C'est dans le menu BAL puis le sous menu est tout en bas)
Du coup vont "apparaitre" les boites Sent Messages, Deleted Messages etc... Il faudra alors selectionner le contenu de ces BAL (les mails qu'elles contiennent) et le transferer dans les "nouvelles" BAL servant pour les messages envoyés, les brouillons etc..
Le problème vient du fait que les BAL par défaut créées (et utilisées) par les serveurs mail sont souvent dans le dossier INBOX et que ces BAL n'ont pas le même nom que celles que Mail crée automatiquement. D'où ces doublons

ps : j'ai aussi un compte mail chez OVH, la boite dans laquelle j'ai bossé n'avait que ça aussi et c'est moi qui m'occupais des config des comptes mail, l'asso que j'avais créé avait aussi ses emails sur OVH et jamais aucun soucis avec une config bien faite mais il faut effectivement homogénéiser les dossiers sinon le Mac met les mails envoyés dans un dossier A, le serveur dans un dossier B, l'iPhone dans l'un des deux etc.. Bref si on ne fait pas attention a ca c'est le bordayl !!


----------



## joan louis (15 Mars 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> Dans les reglages du compte Mail dans Avancé et dans "Préfixe du chemin IMAP" il faut écrire INBOX
> Ensuite il faut sélectionner la boite "Draft" et dire à Mail d'utiliser cette BAL pour ... les brouillons, puis selectionner la boite Trash et dire de l'utiliser pour... Corbeille etc... (C'est dans le menu BAL puis le sous menu est tout en bas)
> Du coup vont "apparaitre" les boites Sent Messages, Deleted Messages etc... Il faudra alors selectionner le contenu de ces BAL (les mails qu'elles contiennent) et le transferer dans les "nouvelles" BAL servant pour les messages envoyés, les brouillons etc..
> Le problème vient du fait que les BAL par défaut créées (et utilisées) par les serveurs mail sont souvent dans le dossier INBOX et que ces BAL n'ont pas le même nom que celles que Mail crée automatiquement. D'où ces doublons
> ...



PS: le préfixe du chemin imap varie d'un serveur à un autre mais les 2 réglages les plus courants sont soit rien soit INBOX


----------



## davidbourguignon (26 Mars 2015)

Merci Tibimac et Joan Louis pour les précisions. Le rangement par OVH de tous les dossiers dans INBOX/ reste la cause de tous les problèmes, non ? Si ce n'était pas le cas, nous aurions par défaut des dossiers organisés correctement, reconnus immédiatement par tous les clients de messagerie. Avec bien sûr le risque d'écraser des dossiers existants si l'on se prend à paramétrer une BAL existante, mais bon, c'est rarement le cas !

Si l'on a en plus le malheur d'utiliser Thunderbird plutôt que Mail, on récupère un conflit (que je ne suis pas parvenu à résoudre jusqu'à présent) entre le Trash/ de TB et le INBOX/Trash d'OVH... Quand j'ai évoqué ce problème au support d'OVH, on m'a répondu qu'OVH n'était pas en charge de la partie client ! Certes, mais c'est en réalité erronné puisque leurs réglages côté serveur contraignent fortement le client... C'est dommage, j'aimais bien l'idée de l'IMAP, mais ce n'est clairement pas viable dans les faits.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## joan louis (27 Mars 2015)

et tu as bien mis INBOX comme préfixe dans TB ?


----------



## davidbourguignon (27 Mars 2015)

Oui, je crois... Le paramètre [Espace de noms personnel] a pour valeur "INBOX." mais cela aboutit tout de même à des incohérences (dues je pense au conflit avec le répertoire Trash, qui n'est pas pris en compte)... Une capture d'écran vaut mieux qu'un long discours : elle est disponible en sur Box. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## joan louis (27 Mars 2015)

dans TB, dans paramètres du serveur, bouton avancé , Dossier sur le serveur IMAP -> INBOX


----------



## joan louis (27 Mars 2015)

le repertoire trash est pris en compte, dans paramètres du serveur, tu as le choix entre supprimer archiver ou déplacer dans le dossier ->choix du dossier.


----------



## davidbourguignon (27 Mars 2015)

Merci Joan Louis pour les précisions. Je récapitule le résultat de mes manipulations...

Effectivement en attribuant la valeur INBOX au paramètre [Dossier sur le serveur IMAP] le dossier parasite INBOX disparaît et il y a bien correspondance avec la Boîte de réception de TB... Mais cela ne permet toujours pas de choisir le dossier Corbeille puisque celui-ci n'est apparemment pas en correspondance avec celui du serveur !

En modifiant le paramètre [Espace de nom personnel] et en optant pour rien ou bien "INBOX." ou bien encore "INBOX.INBOX." ceci ne corrige pas le problème : Trash, Draft, Junk ne sont pas trouvés sur le serveur...

C'est là qu'il y a de mon point de vue un sérieux problème avec les paramètres des serveurs d'OVH car, en regardant la manière dont les dossiers distants sont agencés (en utilisant l'application de webmail Roundcube fournie par OVH), on réalise que l'arborescence est aberrante (voir mon message ci-dessus, que je reprends ci-dessous) :

INBOX
INBOX.INBOX.Drafts
INBOX.INBOX.Sent
INBOX.INBOX.Junk
INBOX.INBOX.Trash

Cette information étant incohérente, TB ne peut pas la gérer à mon avis ! Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci d'avance pour votre aide sur tout cela !


----------



## joan louis (27 Mars 2015)

effectivement c'est pas tres cohérent si tu n'utilise pas ton compte mail autrement q'avec roundcube et TB, tu peux tout à fait déplacer INBOX.INBOX.Drafts dans INBOX.Drafts et ainsi de suite pour tous les dossiers
et ensuite reparametrer tes dossiers spéciaux dans roundcube et TB.


----------



## davidbourguignon (27 Mars 2015)

J'aimerais bien, mais comment faire ? Sur l'interface de Roundcube, on ne peut pas toucher aux emplacements des dossiers par défaut côté serveur... Est-ce un réglage accessible uniquement via l'Espace client ? À vue de nez, je n'ai rien trouvé. Ou bien est-ce autre chose ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## joan louis (27 Mars 2015)

davidbourguignon a dit:


> J'aimerais bien, mais comment faire ? Sur l'interface de Roundcube, on ne peut pas toucher aux emplacements des dossiers par défaut côté serveur... Est-ce un réglage accessible uniquement via l'Espace client ? À vue de nez, je n'ai rien trouvé. Ou bien est-ce autre chose ? Merci d'avance !


pour changer les dossiers dans roundcube : préférences -> onglet dossiers


----------



## Tibimac (27 Mars 2015)

Je suis étonné de ces problème rencontrés avec TB car comme je le disais pour avoir personnellement du configurer pour moi perso, pour mon asso, pour la boite ou je bossais, ou pour des clients, de nombreux comptes mail OVH je n'ai jamais eu de problème sur Mail.app. Mais j'ai tjr mis INBOX en préfixe comme tu l'as fait et comme on ne peut pas toujours changer la hiérarchie ou le nom des dossiers coté serveur alors qu'on le peut côté client je garde tjr la structure qui est celle du serveur et c'est ds le client (Mac ou iPhone) que je dis que le dossier Corbeille n'est pas celui pas défaut (Deleted Messages) mais celui du serveur (Trash) par exemple et de même pour les autres. Ainsi le webmail et le client place les mails au meme endroit et la synchro IMAP ne pose jamais problème. Donc je pense que TB et peut etre un peu capricieux aussi.. Oo


----------



## davidbourguignon (2 Avril 2015)

@joan louis J'aimerais bien pouvoir modifier cela, mais c'est impossible. Par défaut, les emplacements (INBOX.INBOX.Sent par exemple) sont verrouillés côté serveur.

@Tibimac Je ne vois pas du tout comment faire car l'arborescence est totalement dysfonctionnelle. Un répertoire ne pouvant pas être à la fois dans INBOX. et dans INBOX.INBOX. il est normal que Thunderbird s'y perde. Pourriez-vous me confirmer i) que vos paramètres côté serveur sont aussi aberrants que les miens et ii) que vous avez essayé l'IMAP avec la dernière version de Thunderbird ?

Merci d'avance à tous les deux pour votre aide.


----------



## joan louis (2 Avril 2015)

à priori ca n'a rien à voir avec TB. Quand tu dis que ces dossiers sont verrouillés coté serveur tu veux dire quoi exactement ?


----------



## davidbourguignon (2 Avril 2015)

@joan louis Je veux dire que leurs paramétres (emplacement, notamment) ne peuvent pas être modifiés côté serveur via Roundcube (capture d'écran), et que l'arborescence étant dysfonctionnelle, cela empêche TB de fonctionner correctement...


----------



## joan louis (3 Avril 2015)

dans l'onglet préférences (pas dossiers) tu as une rubrique dossier spéciaux.
ps: tu peux créer tes dossiers spéciaux avec TB et ensuite appliquer les m^mes réglages dans roundcube


----------



## davidbourguignon (30 Avril 2015)

Merci beaucoup @joan louis ! (Et toutes mes excuses pour le retard avec lequel je te réponds, je n'avais pas vu ton message, situé sur la page 2...)

J'ai bien localisé la rubrique de Roundcube concernant les dossiers spéciaux, et compris la possibilité de créer des dossiers afin de les considérer comme de nouveaux dossiers spéciaux. Mais à partir de là, je suis un peu perdu... Quelle serait la stratégie à suivre ? Redéfinir complètement l'arborescence de manière à rediriger INBOX.INBOX.Trash/ par exemple vers un nouveau dossier Trash/ situé à la racine ?

Cela semble faisable mais je reste perplexe : est-ce que tous les utilisateurs d'IMAP doivent en passer par là ? Pourquoi OVH effectue-il des réglages par défaut aussi baroques ? Merci d'avance pour ton aide !


----------



## joan louis (30 Avril 2015)

non tous les utilisateurs ne sont pas sensés passer par cette étape, normalement il n'y arien à faire mais à prioris /INBOX a dû être ajouter à une config à un moment (surement pendant l'install).


----------



## davidbourguignon (10 Mai 2015)

Merci beaucoup @joan louis pour ton aide ! Je comprends que cela te paraisse étrange. Cependant, cette erreur se produit sur toutes les adresses électroniques dont je dispose chez OVH... L'un de mes coéquipiers, @LuKapple n'arrive d'ailleurs pas non plus à paramétrer correctement son client Apple Mail pour l'envoi de courrier en IMAP depuis l'une de ces adresses gérées par OVH. Je vais donc retirer la sonnette de cet hébergeur, cette fois-ci avec de nombreuses preuves à l'appui ! ;-) Je te tiens au courant. Encore merci !


----------



## Manuemartine (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPhone 7 depuis juillet 2017 et une adresse mail via OVH (configuration IMAP). Depuis le 16 octobre dernier, les emails envoyés depuis cette adresse depuis Mail de mac ne s'affichent pas dans l'iPhone. Et dans le sens inverse, il y a des mails envoyés depuis l'iPhone qui ne s'affichent pas dans Mail de Mac.

En sachant que j'ai un gros bazar avec les répertoires dans l'iPhone pour tous les comptes mails (j'en ai 4), il y a des doublons partout. Je joins deux captures d'écran du compte mail "DALP publicité" du mac et de l'iPhone pour vous donner une idée. Comment puis-corriger tout ça ?

Merci d'avance de votre précieuse aide.

Emmanuelle


----------



## louismac (8 Juillet 2019)

Merci beaucoup David pour ces précision. J'arrive à la même conclusion que toi. Avec la même arborescence bizarre qaund j'interroge le serveur IMAP :
* LIST (\HasChildren) "." "INBOX"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.INBOX.Junk"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.INBOX.Trash"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.INBOX.Sent"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.INBOX.Drafts"

J'ai fait un essai :
A la création d'un compte il faut déjà aller sur Roundcube pour que les dossiers soient créés.
Et sur Thunderbird, juste après la création du compte, il faut indiquer "INBOX.INBOX" sans les guillement et sans point à la fin dasn "Dossier sur le serveur IMAP". Refermer et rouvrir TB.

Mais en fin de compte c'est pas génial car le dossier Junk (ou indésirable) ne suit pas (ça semble être plutôt un problème TB). Et la création d'autre dossier comme Template (ou Modèles) ne sera pas bien placé non plus... BREF :

OVH ne suit pas les normes en ce qui concerne l'IMAP ça c'est sûr. Et ça me laisse un étrange goût dans la bouche quand au sérieux d'OVH en général au final.

La seule façon de faire "valable" que j'ai trouvé (et chaque utilisateur devra le faire s'il veut une boite correcte ) consiste à :
aller dans RoundCube, créer des dossiers à la racine, à savoir Junk, Trash, Sent, Drafts.


En suite modifier les dossiers spéciaux et les faire pointer dessus.
(Si le compte est ancien, tout transvaser les mails vers ces dossiers).
Pour ensuite supprimer ces anciens dossier étranges.

Ca marche nikel alors. C'est juste dommage que ce ne soit pas fait correctement dès le départ. Et que nos remarques soient rejetées d'un revers de main.....

a list "" "*"
* LIST (\HasChildren) "." "INBOX"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.Sent"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.Drafts"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.Templates"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.Trash"
* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX.Junk"
a OK List completed.


----------

